# Short Stack run of Accucraft 4-4-0 live steam locomotive



## SailorDon (Jan 6, 2008)

I was trying to make a video with the camera on a car being pushed by the locomotive. Unfortunately the camera didn't save the videos. The camera memory timed out and I didn't realize it until it was too late.

Here is 9 minutes of run time video of the Col. Boone running with a short stack (and a lot of wheel slip).

Accucraft Col. Boone with short stack run


----------



## StevenJ (Apr 24, 2009)

Did the some stack separate? I replaced the one on mine, then ended up modernizing it with a straight stack off my Accucraft Mogul.


----------



## SailorDon (Jan 6, 2008)

Posted By StevenJ on 28 Feb 2012 07:18 AM 
Did the some stack separate? I replaced the one on mine, then ended up modernizing it with a straight stack off my Accucraft Mogul. Yes, the smoke stack separated from the steam chest and broke into two parts, the funnel part at the top, and the pipe part at the bottom.

I think they used tin solder instead of silver solder. The tin solder will melt at the temperature of the flue gas and it is not very strong. The design of a butt weld joint onto a stack wall thickness of less that 1/64 inch isn't going to last very long.

I'll probably just run "as is" with the paperclip holders keeping the pipe portion of the smokestack in position.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

If your engine is new and in warrantee, I am sure Accucraft will make good on it


----------



## SailorDon (Jan 6, 2008)

Posted By Phippsburg Eric on 28 Feb 2012 07:42 AM 
If your engine is new and in warrantee, I am sure Accucraft will make good on it The locomotive is not new. Serial No. 260. Years ago, the dealer (now out of business) told me it didn't have the connecting rod and smoke stack defects that were found in the early production runs. He was wrong. I sent an e-mail to Accucraft. No reply as of this writing.


----------



## Tom Leaton (Apr 26, 2008)

How did you fix the side rod---what went wrong?

Also, does it look like you could rebuild the stack with silver solder? I may need to know someday.

TL


----------



## SailorDon (Jan 6, 2008)

Posted By Tom Leaton on 28 Feb 2012 01:00 PM 
How did you fix the side rod---what went wrong?

Also, does it look like you could rebuild the stack with silver solder? I may need to know someday.

TL 

The right side connecting rod to the right rear driver jumped out of the rounded off "across corners" on the bolt. The bolt head isn't big enough to run without a washer. Bad design.

Washer added to right rear driver crank pin.

With respect to the busted stack, I don't think any solder repair would take the stresses of live steaming use for very long. The butt weld design doesn't have enough support area.

Short Stack with paper clip hold down

Sorry about the remote links for photos. I can't display image files on this website. (I guess non-member means no-show on this forum)


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Call Cliff at Accucraft, he should take care of you. There was a recall if you will of the 4-4-0 stacks and drive rods. If you still have not yet repaired the rods, I made up a replacement pin that has 2 nuts to sandwich it on the crosshead. Shoot me an email of Cliff has no more connecting rods. kovacjason at gmail.com 

Though your problem on the rear driver is more of the bushing failing and needing replacement. I replaced all of mine with Oillite bronze. The replacement driverods would have a tighter tolerance bushing though and would take care of the problem. 

As to the stacks they were mailing out a replacement.


----------



## StevenJ (Apr 24, 2009)

Posted By SailorDon on 28 Feb 2012 07:33 AM 
Posted By StevenJ on 28 Feb 2012 07:18 AM 
Did the some stack separate? I replaced the one on mine, then ended up modernizing it with a straight stack off my Accucraft Mogul. Yes, the smoke stack separated from the steam chest and broke into two parts, the funnel part at the top, and the pipe part at the bottom.

I think they used tin solder instead of silver solder. The tin solder will melt at the temperature of the flue gas and it is not very strong. The design of a butt weld joint onto a stack wall thickness of less that 1/64 inch isn't going to last very long.

I'll probably just run "as is" with the paperclip holders keeping the pipe portion of the smokestack in position.


You know it's funny about three weeks ago I warned you about stack separation and here it is. Cliff will fix it, he did for me. If they don't fix it under warranty, they have the stack for sale for about $60 on the eparts store.


----------



## SailorDon (Jan 6, 2008)

My Accucraft 4-4-0 Col. Boone now has a "full stack". Thank you Cliff (at Accucraft) for sending the parts.
Excellent customer support.


























Twice I tried to load these into the URL dialog box and twice it locked up and kicked me out.
In the words of the song from "The Who" .... Won't get fooled again.
You will have to copy and paste to see the before and after photos.

Now if the dang rain would stop, I could give it a test run. The new stack appears to be much heavier than the original.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Don, 
Glad you got the new stack. Cliff is always great to help us out with parts.


----------



## SailorDon (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks to all who encouraged me to work with Accucraft on the new stack. I did my first live steam run with the new stack this morning. I think it's my best run ever!









Check it out at:

First run Col. Boone with new stack

Thank you Cliff at Accucraft. Excellent customer support.


----------

